# I would like the recipe of an appetizer with cheese, please



## cat83 (Mar 4, 2006)

Hello, 

I'm a french girl and i've eaten last day to english people, an appetizer that I can find on french recipes' net sites. So If you could help me, because it was delicious. The lady talked about "paté", "cheese", and there were nuts in it. In fact I think it is the recipe that follows, but i'm not sure, since i don't understand all it is writen, even by traducting.
And if you know too, we have eaten in dessert a thing she named: sally bub, and it was delicious too. So If you could help me, maybe by traducting if you know french, or explain in comprehensive ( understanding) english. Thank you.

Ps: in french sites, I was said to ask this lady, but i'm very shy, and i don't know her very much. (I say that in order you don't tell me to ask her)


Cheese-nut pate
Categories: Miamiherald  Ovolacto  Appetizers 
Yield: 8 -10 serve
3 	tb 	Butter
1 	c 	Finely minced onion
8 	oz 	Cream cheese
1 	lb 	Cottage cheese
1 	c 	Ground almonds and walnuts; combined
½ 	ts 	Salt
		Lots of black pepper
½ 	ts 	Dill
2 	ts 	Prepared mustard
2 		To 3ts fresh lime or lemon juice
2 	c 	Grated cheddar
1 	c 	Ricotta
		A few walnuts halves, whole almonds and whole or chopped olives
		Radishes, cucumber slices and parsley sprigs
FORMATTED BY LISA CRAWFORD FOR TOPPING Prehaet oven to 325 degrees F. Grease a standard loaf pan with 2 tablespoons of the butter. SAute onions in the remaining butter until soft, about 4 minutes. Combine the cream cheese, cottage cheese, ground nuts, salt, pepper, dill, mustard, lime juice, and cheddar in a food processor until uniform. Spoon into the prepared pan and bake 1 hour. Allow to cool completely in pan then chill for at least several hours before turning onto a seving platter. To decorate, spread ricotta cheee all over as if frosting a cake. Place garnish over cake as desired. Serve with dark bread or crackers. Nutritional info per serving: 481 cal; 24g pro, 9g carb, 40g fat(73%), 2g fiber, 97mg chol, 731mg sodium Source: Still Life With Menu by Mollie Katzen Miami Herald, 10/5/95


----------



## jkath (Mar 4, 2006)

The "Sally Bub" is probably syllabub, which is a dessert - 

Here is a recipe for Lemon Syllabub:


1 cup heavy whipping cream (chilled)
1/2 cup white sugar
1/4 cup white wine
1/8 cup fresh lemon juice
1 teaspoon grated lemon zest
1/4 teaspoon ground nutmeg (or to taste)
fresh mint leaves for garnish
lemon slices for garnish
*Whip the cream and sugar in a cold bowl, until the cream begins to thicken. Slowly whip in the white wine, lemon juice, and lemon zest. Continue to whip until light and fluffy, but not grainy. Cover the mixture and chill until serving time. *


Serve in cold drinking glasses, garnished with a small amount of nutmeg, a mint leaf, and a slice of lemon. 
Syllabub should be eaten with a small spoon, and savored.


----------



## jkath (Mar 4, 2006)

easier to understand, I hope


Cheese-nut pate


3 Tablespoons of Butter
1 cup onion, tiny pieces
8 ounces of Cream cheese
1 pound of Cottage cheese
1 cup of Ground almonds and walnuts, mixed together
½ teaspoon of Salt
Lots of black pepper
½ teaspoon of Dill (herb)
2 teaspoon of mustard (from a jar)
2 or 3 teaspoons of juice from a lime or lemon
2 cups of cheddar cheese, grated
1 cup of Ricotta cheese
walnuts, olives and almonds to put on top
Radishes, cucumber slices and parsley leaves to put on top

 Preheat oven to 325 degrees F. 
Grease a standard loaf pan with 2 tablespoons of the butter. 
Saute onions in the remaining butter until soft, about 4 minutes. 
Combine the cream cheese, cottage cheese, ground nuts, salt, pepper, dill, mustard, lime juice, and cheddar in a food processor until mixed well. 
Spoon into the prepared pan and bake 1 hour. 
Allow to cool completely in pan then chill for at least several hours before putting onto a seving platter. 

To decorate, spread ricotta cheee all over as if frosting a cake. 

Place garnish over cake as desired. Serve with dark bread or crackers.


----------



## jkath (Mar 4, 2006)

I used a translator program - does this help you?

pâté d'Fromage-écrou 
3 cuillers à soupe de beurre oignon de 1 tasse, morceaux minuscules 8 onces de fromage fondu 1 livre de fromage blanc 1 tasse d'amandes et noix moulues, ensemble mélangée cuillère à café de ½ d'un bon nombre de sel de cuillère à café de ½ de poivre noir de la cuillère à café 2 d'aneth (herbe) de cuillères à café de la moutarde (d'une fiole) 2 ou 3 de jus d'une chaux ou un citron 2 tasses de fromage de cheddar, râpées 1 tasse de noix de fromage de Ricotta, olives et amandes pour mettre dessus les radis supérieurs, tranches de concombre et feuilles de persil pour mettre dessus le dessus Préchauffez le four à 325 degrés de F. Graissez une casserole standard de pain avec 2 cuillers à soupe du beurre. Font sauter des oignons dans le beurre restant jusqu'au doux, environ 4 minutes. Combinez les arachides de fromage et blanches fondues de fromage, le sel, le poivre, l'aneth, la moutarde, le jus de limette, et le cheddar dans un processeur de nourriture jusqu'au puits mélangé. La cuillère dans la casserole préparée et font 1 heure. Laissez se refroidir complètement dans la casserole refroidissent alors pendant au moins plusieurs heures avant la mise sur un plateau seving. Pour décorer, cheee écarté de ricotta partout comme si givrant un gâteau. Placez garnissent le gâteau fini comme désiré. Servez avec du pain foncé ou des biscuits.


----------



## Constance (Mar 4, 2006)

Wow, Jkath...aren't you smart! I'm impressed.


----------



## Jenny (Mar 4, 2006)

Europeans are on the metric system...can anyone out there convert the measurements to the European metric for our french friend?  I stink at it, but I know there are some highly intellectual beings here in DC world!

Good luck, Cat83!


----------



## kimbaby (Mar 4, 2006)

fried mozzerella sticks, 
just bread the sticks in bread crumbs and fry...
really good...


----------



## jkath (Mar 4, 2006)

Here is a good conversion chart for measurements:

http://www.hormel.com/templates/knowledge/unitsofmeasure.asp


----------



## cat83 (Mar 5, 2006)

Hello,

Thank you very much for answering. I'll try to translate this.
Goodbye


----------



## Gretchen (Mar 5, 2006)

I cannot conceive of this being baked. And what would happen to it. There is no binder like eggs.


----------



## kadesma (Mar 5, 2006)

Gretchen said:
			
		

> I cannot conceive of this being baked. And what would happen to it. There is no binder like eggs.


Gretchen, 
I have this recipe, it's by Mollie Katzen,from her cookbook Still Life with Menu.
I use to watch her program and she has some great things..It says right in the recipe that when taken from the oven it will look suspiciously loose, but will firm as it chills. You let it cool completely in the pan, then turn it out on your serving tray and frost with the ricotta..All vegitarian recipe..She also wrote the Moosewood cookbook and The Enchanted Broccoli Forest.
kadesma


----------

